# Heads Up For The Pineview Perch Party January 30th.



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

We will be holding a Perch Party at Pineview on Saturday January 30th.
This is a heads up, so that you can mark that day on your calendar.
We will be in the Cemetery Point area.
More to come.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

So who is interested in this trip?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh, I am for sure!!! (As long as my AWD car will get me there.) Do they plow the roads up there?


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

JAT83 said:


> Oh, I am for sure!!! (As long as my AWD car will get me there.) Do they plow the roads up there?


Define plow.
Last I heard was that the plow trucks do run all the way to the parking lot by the swimming beach out at Cemetary Point. They use the parking lot as a turn around and in doing so plow a good part of the lot.
I have not been there myself, but that is what I heard.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

im trying to work it out so that i can make it up there i am really wanting to get into the perch but as hard as i try i cant get my wife to move her birthday until the summer when all the ice is gone so i will probably be pampering my wife on that day


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

bigboybdub said:


> im trying to work it out so that i can make it up there i am really wanting to get into the perch but as hard as i try i cant get my wife to move her birthday until the summer when all the ice is gone so i will probably be pampering my wife on that day


Hey, now that you have a new tent and heater, maybe you could pamper her by helping her catch a 40lb Tiger Muskie! :!: J/K. I hope you can make it, but if not I totally understand!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Is _K2_ and _The Naturalist_ gonna be there ?? :twisted:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

.45 said:


> Is _K2_ and _The Naturalist_ gonna be there ?? :twisted:


We're planning on it...hope Mother Nature cooperates along with them PERCH!!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## tyler11385 (Oct 2, 2008)

Sounds like fun. I have never fished for perch, but I would like to get into it a little more. What jigs, baits, and techniques are more common?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

tyler11385 said:


> Sounds like fun. I have never fished for perch, but I would like to get into it a little more. What jigs, baits, and techniques are more common?


GrandpaD could tell you all you need or want to know about Perch fishing!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll be there.


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

I have this day on my calendar. I'm looking forward to it. Might bring some of my kids. Always good to get the children on the ice - even if they are in their 20's and early 30's.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll give it my best shot. Right now I see no reason not to make it! It will be nice to put faces to the names.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## FULLHOUSE (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds fun I am going to try to make it


----------



## mrdanner (Sep 21, 2009)

I will be there and maybe I will be able to fine you guys this time. What time when it will kick off. Will it be right off the point or to the north or south of the point.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Would like to be there. But with that being the wife's birthday weekend, she has already told me I will be taking her to Wendover.

Hope everyone has a great time and can find the fish.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

I will be there...


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Just remember absolutely no fishing or trespassing between the Buoy Line and the Dam. They are handing out tickets left and right, people should just read the proclamation.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'll even see if I can get my wife to come with!


----------



## bullrider (Jan 21, 2010)

hey can everyone go to this pineview perch party or is it just a family thing?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Anyone can go!!!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

bullrider said:


> hey can everyone go to this pineview perch party or is it just a family thing?


This is an open invitation to UWF Members, Family and Friends.
Another way to say it is, Everyone Is Welcome. -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- 
--\O --\O --\O


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

just out of curiosity what other kinds of fish are in pineveiw?


----------



## bullrider (Jan 21, 2010)

oh thanks I will mark my calender does it madder if i am only 13!
excited to go


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

What kinds of fish are in PV?
Perch, Crappie, Bluegill, Largemouth Bass, Smallmouth Bass, Tiger Muskie, Trout, Carp, Bullhead Catfish.....did I miss any?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

bullrider said:


> oh thanks I will mark my calender does it madder if i am only 13!
> excited to go


I hope to see you there.


----------



## bullrider (Jan 21, 2010)

I will do my best to be up there for sure it is only a relly short drive away


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

bullrider said:


> I will do my best to be up there for sure it is only a relly short drive away


Bring your buddy and have him bring his orange ice cut'rs.
They should work at Pineview.


----------



## bullrider (Jan 21, 2010)

Will do grandpa d, and how did you know it was me ?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

bullrider said:


> Will do grandpa d, and how did you know it was me ?


Pay no attention to the man behind the curtains.
I am the great and powerful Grandpa D.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's some lures and bait to consider for this Party

Hook sizes I'd recommend are #8 and #10

Genz Worm Jig

http://www.lindyfishingtackle.com/produ ... logenzworm

Nuclear Ants, Rat Finkees, Ratso

http://www.customjigsandspins.com/icefi ... tbody.html

Swedish Pimples size #2

http://www.4fishin.com/swedish_pimple.htm

Tipping bait...wax worms, night crawlers (little cut snippet pieces), crappie nibbles (white and chartreuse). Here's a link to see the crappie nibbles

http://www.cabelas.com/p-0055341123517a.shtml

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

ok so some stupid questions what would be the best way to get to pineview im not to familiar with that area and second where at would cematary point is there signs around to guide me there?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

We are working on getting a map to Pineview posted.
I hope to have it up by Thursday.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Are any of you guys gonna try and ice a big @ss tiger muskie? :mrgreen:


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

hey thanks alot grandpa D


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

mjschijf said:


> Are any of you guys gonna try and ice a big @ss tiger muskie? :mrgreen:


I plan on having a pole in the water dedicated to Muskie  I'm no good at ice fishing, but might as well try right???


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The 2 Tiger Muskie that I have iced were both caught on Crappie jigs.
Don't think that you have to use large lures for Tigers In the winter. They get lethargic like other fish and will take smaller offerings.
I'm guessing that their digestive system is also running at a slower pace.


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

So is it helpful to have some sort of strike indicator for the pesky perch at Pineview? and if so what kind do yall recommend?


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

Me and the Mrs. will be there and hopefully bringing some people with us as well. Can't wait!!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

ajwildcat said:


> So is it helpful to have some sort of strike indicator for the pesky perch at Pineview? and if so what kind do yall recommend?


A rod tip indicator will get you a LOT more Perch.
The bite is very light and the tip of your rod may not even move. The wire indicator will detect these light bites.
This time of year, you will have to get what ever indicator is left in the store.
I use the cheep wire indicators with the red ball that let's you take your line off the indicator when you want.
They are 2 for 2 bucks or so. They work good on light tackle but not so good on bigger jigs.
The flat metal indicators are good, if you can find them but you have to thread your line through the eye of the indicator, when in use.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Also the HT ice blue ice rods have a very, very, very sensitive tip. Anglers Den in Roy carries them. Only possible issue is the rods eyes are very small that can lend the eyes to icing up faster. :| :|


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

I was at sportsmans on riverdale last night, they must have just restocked everything. plenty of strike indicators, and jigs to pick from.....


----------

